# Domane ride chararistics



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

"Expert" reviews pretty much give rave reviews to the Domane except all the ones I've read mention an imbalanced ride with the compliance of the front seeming harsh in comparison to the rear. Having also read a lot of reviews on forum, I haven't yet seen anyone complain about this imbalance. 

My test ride was a fair distance and while I did notice more harshness from the front, I wouldn't exactly describe it as imbalanced. Without buying one to spend a lot more time on it, I'm wondering what you owners of a Domane have noticed about it? Is it there for you? It's not a big deal? You get used to it? It's only noticeable sometimes?

When I hear the word "imbalance" I think of shaky or unstable, but the reviews do say the bike is very stable especially at speed. So, if it's just the difference in compliance between front and rear and it doesn't bother the rider, then it's not the big deal it sounds like to me.

I'd appreciate your comments. They might help me decide between the Domane and a Synapse. Thanks.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Which series? I have the 5.2. Got it last November but due to health issues did not get to ride it until January... I am old and slow so no real high speed experience. It is pretty flat here in the Houston area so the only "hills" I ride are the bike paths along the bayou...
For me it is a very comfortable and stable ride without being boring....I notice no imbalance. I test road several bikes before getting the domane, including the synapse and the domane was the ride I liked the best but everyone is a bit different. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Most of the feedback we get at our shop (where the Domane is a top tier seller) is that the IsoSpeed Decoupler is effective enough to where the lack of dampening agent on the front end of the bike is more pronounced. Some of that is addressed with the 5.2 and higher models due to the IsoZone handlebars. The 6.9 takes that even further by going with a carbon bar.

Personally (2000+ miles on a 4-series, 2500+ on a 5-series) the real gnarly chip seal and road buzz is punishing after 4+ hours in the saddle on any bike.

I don't disagree with the perception of the front-end being less compliant than the rear but I would disagree that it's significant enough to deter my enjoyment on the bike.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I did have carbon bars put on my 5.2 when they did the fit...so maybe that contributes to the lack of the issue for me.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I test rode a 5.9, but am considering a 6.9 disc. 

Some of the roads I ride are in pretty bad shape. A section of one 60 mile ride is 25 miles of cracks, pot holes and horrid chip and seal. Wish I could test ride on that route!

I appreciate those who have taken the time to share their experiences.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I swapped bikes one day with a friend who took delivery of a Project One Domane several months before I took delivery of a new frame. I got to ride the bike for 15-20 miles. I even adjusted the air pressure to my liking before the ride.

I honestly couldn't find anything bad to say about the bike. I'm no fan of carbon, and never could really tell if the Iso-Speed Decoupler was activating, but it didn't bother me a bit. Despite the numbers indicating the steering geometry would be more calm than the typical racing bike I'm used to, I couldn't feel any difference.

If I had to buy a carbon bike, I could easily see this being used for racing, training, and everything else. It's not so different that it's pigeonholed into a specific duty.


----------



## m3bas (May 19, 2014)

I have the Domane classics edition, it doesn't feel unbalanced to me. In fact with the longer wheelbase and low BB it feels incredibly solid and planted in corners.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had a Domane 5.2 for over a year with over 3000 miles on it. I have not had any question of the front lack of compliance. It is stable and I feel way more comfortable descending on the Domane than a previous generic carbon frame bike (Scattante). That was more twitchy, which I have not found in the Domane. I have no regrets on the Domane - the only change I would make is to look at the 5.9 only because I like the color scheme better. And Project One would be a non-starter - since my wife would want one too.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've ridden a bit over 9500 miles on mine and calling it an imbalance between front and back is an misleading characterization IMHO. The IsoSpeed coupler on the back can absorb the bigger bumps like big expansion joints / small holes etc better than the front obviously but the rider can correct that to some extent by riding with a slight bend in the arms and a lighter bar grip to absorb the impact from the front. Having that amount of absorption of bumps in the front coming from the frame / fork would surely cause handling problems. Imbalance implies something is wrong with the balance and to me the ability to absorb impacts well in the seat post is a good thing and one of the reason's I bought the bike.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been riding a P1 for over a year, and the ride quality is incredible.
I don't think that the difference in front/rear absorption is as great as sometimes reported.
The vibration dampening in the rear is definitely noticeable (over my 2011 Madone 4.7), but the front is in no way harsh and is comfortable as well. and I believe that the raked fork is very helpful.
I have the aluminum Isozone bars with gel-cork tape, and I don't get any numbness or pain in my hands or upper body.
I use 25C R3 tires with tubes, 95psi rear, 90 PSI front.
The bike is very stable & comfortable, and shoots froward when I push on the pedals, with no noticeable flex.
It also climbs really well, it flies up hills. It handles well, and is excellent on fast rides & downhill corners.
I'm not easy to please, and I can't come up with anything to complain about on the is bike.
I absolutely love it.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

"Imbalance" means that it is different. Not necessarily bad, but in this case it points out that the two ends of the bike have noticeable different functionality when absorbing bumps.

This is true as pointed out by the very admission that you have to ride with extra bend in the arms and light weight on the hands to make the front absorb as well as the rear does naturally, with no special conditions from the rider.

I find it funny that people are trying to downplay the facts about this bike that is noted by nearly all professional and many individual owner reviews. It may not lead to "problems" but it is a reality and something worth noting. 

The front doesn't work as well as the amazing rear with the IsoSpeed that is probably the best design and function from any manufacturer.


----------



## Tigat (Oct 31, 2013)

I have about 5000 road miles on my 6 series Domane, on roads and MUP's that vary greatly from gravel washboard and broken concrete and chip seal, to smooth as silk. Lots of climbing, lots of fast going down. I only have one hand, and it sits on the bar top, hood and drop of a carbon Isozone bar.

I guess the question here, and the phenomenon noticed by testers, is whether bumps hit your hand(s) and shoulders harder than your a.. Coming from one bike to another (as would be the case with a test ride), I am sure it is noticeable, since you would be used to feeling the bumps the same front and back.

After a bunch of miles, however, the Domane just feels like the Domane, the same way my Bianchi feels like my Bianchi, and that feeling is good. I haven't had a bit of hand or shoulder issues on rides up to 135 miles with seven or more hours in the saddle. As others have observed, the Isospeed turns vertical impacts into horizontal displacement without sacrificing vertical stiffness. I am not sure that the same could be done on the front without adding an unwelcome element of sponginess.


----------

